# Glyphosate Costs



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

What's the going rate for a gallon of Glyphosate in your area? I need to get some and found out my Helena dealer has closed its doors. I usually buy it by the 30 gallon barrel. The last I bought was about $18/gallon. I should have already had it bought and sprayed. Looks like wheat planting won't start until after Nov 1st.

I've been reading where the costs of Glyphosate acid production (in China of course) is increasing.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I paid $15 a gallon for a pallet of 2.5 gallon jugs of buccaneer plus.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

All these products are not created equal ..The concentration of glyphosate and quality of surfactants vary ..

n


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Chemical supplier sent out news letter a month ago warning of big price increases on RU.

Maybe I'll plant more Conventional??


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I got:
Glyphosate (Helosate Plus) 30 gallons for $471 $15.70/gal
24D Amine (Defy) 20 gallons for $328. $16.40/gal
Dicamba Max 4 10 gallons $520. $52.00/gal


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

most around here wont buy any Gly coming from China others say they wont buy any from Monsanto .


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

endrow said:


> most around here wont buy any Gly coming from China others say they wont buy any from Monsanto .


I thought it all came from china, even the big M.


----------

